# Stamford CT around Block Island



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

My first overnite race with real racers.

Left May 22, 2009 Fri about 2PM
Got back Sat about 6:00 PM
Max speed 14.4 knots
Windspeed 0 to 25
Dipped boom in water about 3 feet at least once.

Video of the Race .

The first picture is of the pilot berth. A little folding shelf to sleep on.
The second picture is of the main sheet and traveler arangement. Which was my position for about half the race.
The third picture is Bruce tending the spin halyard from the deck.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations David. Nice pictures too.


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Brad
I'm in for Glen Cove to Montauk unless you are full up.
I'll take pictures of you doing the Top Climber, May be needed for insurance.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hey David*

David,
You must have had a grand old time going around BI on that 'old shoe' Farr sailing thingy which is probably as fast as my Lightning 19' One Class racing dinghy. 
It is funny how none of the pics you posted had you in them. This only proves that your camera was there. Perhaps you brought a GPS too and could upload a plot of your course (which would only prove that your GPS was there too)...
About 2 weeks ago I crewed for a short trip from Northport, NY to 79th St. Boat Basin on a 32' Allied Seawind ketch which was a fun overnight. The Sound was so different then the last time I was on it with you and Brad. There was about 1 mile visibility in a light rain and gentle winds and we sailed most of the way the 1st day to City Island where we tied up at a dock for overnight to catch the flow down the East River the next morning on a nice day. After we tied up at 79th Street I took the subway home. I have some pictures to prove it and maybe one will do.

If David is down for Glen Cove to MTK has anyone kept in touch with DefRich. I'd love to go but will have to wait until I can commit but it should be easy for me to get to Glen Cove and back from Montauk. 
I saw Brad briefly at his boat tonight near sundown which was nice. We conversed while sitting in the cockpit and it brought back some fond memories of our last trip together on his boat. That was a good crew roster and a good trip.

My best to Davidpm and Bene505.

I call this photo: "Older and uglier with Liberty"


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

davidpm said:


> Thanks Brad
> I'm in for Glen Cove to Montauk unless you are full up.
> I'll take pictures of you doing the Top Climber, May be needed for insurance.


Excellent. Not sure when it will be yet. I'll give as much notice as possible.

Nice picture Caleb.


----------

